# Superdrol in Drug Test



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

Will superdrol show up in a drug test? Parents want me to take one. I don't do any drugs although have taken superdrol? If it shows up as a steroid, im dead. How long does it take for it to get outta your system, if it even shows up. Thanks.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

Will superdrol show up in a drug test? Parents want me to take one. I don't do any drugs although have taken superdrol? If it shows up as a steroid, im dead. How long does it take for it to get outta your system, if it even shows up. Thanks.


----------



## Stu (Dec 17, 2005)

it wont show up


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

How sure are you, because I have to take blood test...


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Just tell them the truth, you made a mistake but stopped.....and you decided not to do it again. Also tell them it would not show up in a drug test and you just wanted to be open and honest.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

that would work with most parents. But mine are Serbian parents. They have no reasonability. They jump to conclusiosn and assume heavily. Admitting that is like signing off all I have and all that they give me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

3 threads on the same topic....................why not 4???


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

internet connection lag, made 2 of the same topic accidently If mod can please delete this one, it'd be appreciated. thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Just tell them, you took it because you wanted to be
strong enough to live up to the name IGOR


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Just tell them, you took it because you wanted to be
> strong enough to live up to the name IGOR



lol funny thing is this is party true, Ever since 6th grade I have been a strong kid, then i started dieting heavily at begginning of 9th..Everyone seen me as a strong kid up until i went from 250lbs to 169 in about 2.5months..Definately wrong way of dieting lost lots of muscle..to rebuild myself i started working out a lot and eating right. I went from benching 148lbs at 169lbs to benching 285lbs at 200lbs all with just protein and nothing else. Lately i started taking superdrol just to get bench up and more defninition. I currently weigh 212, and bench 295. Extra weight is mostly water weight. kk end of story time. More responses greatly appreciated to intial question of the topic


----------



## topolo (Dec 17, 2005)

youre 18 no superdrol


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> youre 18 no superdrol


He is 17 for another month and a half..............Please try to keep up homo


----------



## topolo (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He is 17 for another month and a half..............Please try to keep up homo




Will you bang him when he turns 18?


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Will you bang him when he turns 18?


I don't do old people


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 17, 2005)

it wont show up


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks kicka, i got few other responses that it wont show up. So im gonna trust you guys.


----------



## topolo (Dec 17, 2005)

trust me you're too young.....and obviously not that smart


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 17, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> trust me you're too young.....and obviously not that smart



Oh, and you are such an amazing thinker


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> trust me you're too young.....and obviously not that smart



Fuck you, I don't need jerk offs like you posting in here. I asked a question I didn't ask for peoples personal opinions that don't even reflect the question directly. All I was asking is if it will show up in drug test/steroid test. To my knowlege it will not, thanks to a few peoples help. Once again ur post was pointless and uncalled for and just threw this thread off topic. Idiots like you shouldn't post.


----------



## topolo (Dec 18, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Fuck you, I don't need jerk offs like you posting in here. I asked a question I didn't ask for peoples personal opinions that don't even reflect the question directly. All I was asking is if it will show up in drug test/steroid test. To my knowlege it will not, thanks to a few peoples help. Once again ur post was pointless and uncalled for and just threw this thread off topic. Idiots like you shouldn't post.




No, Fuck You you teenage douchebag.......no steroids or ph's before 21. Learn how to read and do some research jackass. Morons like you are the reason ph's were banned in the first place.


----------



## topolo (Dec 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Oh, and you are such an amazing thinker



I know teenagers shouldn't be messing with this stuff, excuse me now I have to go read some DeCartes.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 18, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> excuse me now I have to go read some DeCartes.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't do old people



    oh shit thats too much.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone for an Igor55 fan club? I'll thrown in for the T shirts


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 17, 2006)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Anyone for an Igor55 fan club? I'll thrown in for the T shirts


----------



## ps2cho (Jan 17, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> No, Fuck You you teenage douchebag.......no steroids or ph's before 21. Learn how to read and do some research jackass. Morons like you are the reason ph's were banned in the first place.



Told.


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 17, 2006)

haha we already went over this topolo.  forman already made IGOR his bitch... 

you will have to pay forman off with a carton of marlboro's if you want IGORs 17 year old fresh meat...


----------



## Igor55 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> haha we already went over this topolo.  forman already made IGOR his bitch...
> 
> you will have to pay forman off with a carton of marlboro's if you want IGORs 17 year old fresh meat...



Lets start off with these 2 words, Fuck you.
Ok now moving on... in no way did that queerbag make me his bitch, 
2nd off- even though ive got plenty of fresh meat, its already reserved for one special girl.
3rd and last of all, Who the fuck are you?, don't get into our fight. You've seemed to just be in this whole contraversy to throw in fighting words and nothing but. So do me a favor and stay the fuck out.
Thank you.


----------

